# 1930s Large Tricycle....



## RustyFox (May 8, 2017)

Should I take the blue paint off or leave as is?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2017)

I don't think it would really matter too much on this one. What is the end game here? That will drive that train. V/r Shawn


----------



## cr250mark (May 8, 2017)

RustyFox said:


> Should I take the blue paint off or leave as is?
> 
> View attachment 463570
> 
> View attachment 463571






I agree with Shawn 
Pends on end result or plan . Keep or sell 
Needs paint but trike is probably only worth a $100 max value on it. 
Not 30's late 40's to early 50's 
GL
Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (May 8, 2017)

cr250mark said:


> Needs paint but trike is probably only worth a $100 max value on it.
> Not 30's late 40's to early 50's
> GL
> Mark




I'll second the above value and actual age. In case you haven't ID'd the trike yet, it's a standard Junior Toy Co. model. The rubber top seat style and rear step plate design are a couple of the main identifying components.

Dave


----------

